# Gen 1 dankung luck ring



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Gen one Dankung luck ring,
Rubber plugged n banded up for
117 BBs plinkin fun !





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You're really making the most of those ring shooters with that sweet plug attachment method . :thumbsup:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup will work with single tube set up as well .


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey hey Joe, :neener:

That lil' baby is sweet. Got a couple of .177 zingers, and they are just about too fun. Thanks for sharing. That plug deal is really convenient. Hope all is well with you and yours.

Take care, Buddy :wave:

Steve

:woot: :woot:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yo Steve ! 
How ya doin yea got several slings set up for BBs, I'm doin OK always busy hardly any play time so my banded rigs last a long time lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Yup, gotta love the Luck Rings - they're as basic as an old VW Bug. In a previous post, I showed a LR Micro with a rubber amp foot from eBay, now I've put a foot on my LR Small (DK has about 50 of the Small in stock). I really like how this stabilizes the grip and eliminates the twisting tendency when in hand. I believe Chris Kaiser of YO Slingshots originated the idea of a bolt on palm protrusion, kinda like a poor man's palm swell. * 

*Northerner came up with the brilliant lanyard attachment - paracord looped around the Chicago screw and routed out of a notch Dremeled on the edge of the hard rubber foot. Instead of a bulky knot, I use a 3/16 O-ring near the end of the lanyard.*

*I also have a Luck Ring Ergo (a prized possession) which I'll also equip this way. This mod works really well for me and I'm convinced my accuracy improves with this set up - easy and effective, prolly work on several bare oriental frames.*

*On eBay, search for rubber feet, 1 1/4 D x 1" H amp feet, 4 pak for $7.*

*The other hardware is available at Orange Cheapo or Lowes -*

* - 3/4" Binding Post (Chicago Screw).*

* -1 1/4" neoprene fender washer backed up with a 1" steel fender washer.*

* - chrome or black plastic cap to cover the palm side of the foot. *


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Intresting concept budda ,

good way to staybleize play but it takes away

pocketability , if i find that i need to go down

that road i may work a different method that

will not comprimise pocketability .

Thanks for the suggestion brudda .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Effectively it's a pinky tang. But yes, a flat frame is for pocketability but just thinking about this, you could still tuck it in your hip pocket with the tang sticking out in back of you, sitting in a car however may be uncomfy with it poking your buttock or gouging your coach hide seat in your Lambro. Perhaps a little less tang, say about half of what is shown in the pic above would suffice and reduce the poke factor...a compromise yet workable. Oh wait...please don't take me wrong, am not suggesting less tang in your life! Poon intended.

LOL, take a look at my new "Samson" and see what I think about pocketability in the first place. Even this whopper of a board cut laminated monster fits in my butt pack. I use pockets for other stuff. I'm a butt pack addict however, where I go the butt pack goes. Some call them a more cooth word, ski pack. Here in bananaland they are "kangoros" (kangaroos). I have all sizes of them...they furnish me with a "purse" like stash without the hassle of a satchel hanging off of me.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Effectively it's a pinky tang. But yes, a flat frame is for pocketability but just thinking about this, you could still tuck it in your hip pocket with the tang sticking out in back of you, sitting in a car however may be uncomfy with it poking your buttock or gouging your coach hide seat in your Lambro. Perhaps a little less tang, say about half of what is shown in the pic above would suffice and reduce the poke factor...a compromise yet workable. Oh wait...please don't take me wrong, am not suggesting less tang in your life! Poon intended.
> 
> LOL, take a look at my new "Samson" and see what I think about pocketability in the first place. Even this whopper of a board cut laminated monster fits in my butt pack. I use pockets for other stuff. I'm a butt pack addict however, where I go the butt pack goes. Some call them a more cooth word, ski pack. Here in bananaland they are "kangoros" (kangaroos). I have all sizes of them...they furnish me with a "purse" like stash without the hassle of a satchel hanging off of me.


Chuck !
I have no issues with this shooter slipping or turning in my hands as I don't go for heavy bands 
I'll use light bands and loop em if I find need to .


----------

